# Its all about the Pork



## fortmonty (29/7/16)

Hi guys thought I would start a thread on Pork. I'm not sure if one already exists if so I happy to shift this across .

I reckon its one of the best meats known to man, its versatile, relatively cheap, you can eat just about every part and best of all its delicious .

Let me kick it off with some pics of a little sucker I cooked up for a recent " Winter in July" dinner party I had.

It was just on 8kg and it took me forever to track one down that size as most are around 12kg plus, which would have been to big for my oven.






The preparation was simple , just rinse off , wipe down, salt and let sit in the fridge overnight to draw out some moisture . Next day wipe away 
any moisture , salt inside and out then brush with a little soy to deepen the colour.





Cook low and slow , with final ramp up to get the crackle . 

It was succulent , silky and absolutely delicious.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/7/16)

NICE! did you get any pics of the carve (or too busy eating)?


----------



## Feldon (29/7/16)

How'd the crackling turn out?


----------



## Airgead (29/7/16)

No fair! You absolutely can not post pictures like this two hours before lunch. I'm bloody starving now.


----------



## Bribie G (29/7/16)

There must be a pig massacre happening because Aldi and IGA both have good pork specials at the moment including fillet / tenderloin for $15 a kilo.
Yesterday I marinated a fillet in the usual suspects (garlic, ginger, hoisin, 5 spice, MSG, oyster sauce, brown sugar, ketchap manis, sesame oil, chinese wine, that wonderful Asian additive simply called Red, etc etc).
Remove fillet from marinade, pat dry, cut in 3.

Vac seal and sous vide for 2 hours at 56 degrees

meanwhile prepare stir fry veg - softer ones such as leek, mushrooms, zucchini, garlic. We are looking for comfort not crunch.
Cook egg noodles, refresh in cold water, drain and put aside
Make a thin Chinese style egg and cornflour omelette, roll and slice.

Sear fillets in skillet, slice thin across the grain.
Briefly stir fry veg then add marinade back in, bring to boil.
toss through the noodles and the pork slices.

If you would like some more sauciness, add half a cup of boiled chicken stock.

Dress with sliced omelette

Pic of some left overs but you get the idea.


----------



## fortmonty (29/7/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> NICE! did you get any pics of the carve (or too busy eating)?



Carving ????

The meat literally just pulled apart / fell off the bone . It was so tender and succulent , the best way to describe it is silky and decadent


----------



## fortmonty (29/7/16)

Feldon said:


> How'd the crackling turn out?


 The crackling is not like typical pork crackling that you get from say a leg roast. The skin is thin and crisps up differently . If you have a close look at last picture you can get an idea 
of how thin it is.


----------



## Bribie G (29/7/16)

Someone should post it on the vegan forum, show them what they are missing.


----------



## sp0rk (29/7/16)

Coles had forequarter roasts for $7 a kilo last night, might grab a biggish one this afternoon to chuck in the smoker as soon as I wake up on sunday morning


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/7/16)

fortmonty said:


> Carving ????
> 
> The meat literally just pulled apart / fell off the bone . It was so tender and succulent , the best way to describe it is silky and decadent


 


fortmonty said:


> The crackling is not like typical pork crackling that you get from say a leg roast. The skin is thin and crisps up differently . If you have a close look at last picture you can get an idea
> of how thin it is.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## fortmonty (29/7/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> pics or it didn't happen


 Sorry mate no pics 

I was to busy eating


----------



## Dave70 (29/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Someone should post it on the vegan forum, show them what they are missing.


Way ahead of you on that one. Only it wasn't a vegan forum, but a different forum, where they also find pork products deeply offensive. 
Sooo.....can you_ really_ find where somebody lives via their ISP address?...


----------



## Bribie G (29/7/16)

Israel?

when I lived in Israel in the 1970s at Kibbutz Palmach Tzova there was a kibbutz just down the road on the way to Jerusalem that had a thriving pig farm where they did smallgoods for international distribution to Poland etc. It was officially classed as a zebra farm.
During Passover, rabbis had to inspect every farm to ensure that grain had not been spilled anywhere in case fermentation had occurred (angel of death, unleavened bread and all that sky fairy stuff)

Much money changed hands


----------



## fortmonty (29/7/16)

( in a typical New York Jewish accent )

So whats the problem you never seen a zebra without the stripes , already .


----------



## niftinev (29/7/16)

fortmonty said:


> ( in a typical New York Jewish accent )
> 
> So whats the problem you never seen a zebra without the stripes , already .


nah only seen one with horizontal stripes


----------



## stuartf (29/4/17)

Bought some pork belly today looks like I'll be cooking up some crispy nipples soon


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/4/17)

Perfect for sausage mince. If your into it. Otherwise roast up a slab of that shit for fatty yumminess I usually pass but may sneak a good snip bit once in a while.


----------



## indica86 (30/4/17)

Or bacon, or pancetta


----------



## stuartf (30/4/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Perfect for sausage mince. If your into it. Otherwise roast up a slab of that shit for fatty yumminess I usually pass but may sneak a good snip bit once in a while.


Oh it's getting roasted with crackling all the way, other half is a bit turned off by the nipples though so i guess that just leaves more for me.


----------



## Weizguy (30/4/17)

I bought a piece of pork shoulder at the large supermarket chain whose name begins with C. $8/ kg. Cooked it a little too fast yesterday, and fed my daughter and American friend last night.
Quite tender but not falling apart. Only the second one I've cooked, so there's plenty of capacity to refine my technique, and to suit my oven.
Plenty of porky lunches coming this week. And maybe some for brekky too. Goes well with Masterfoods hot chilli sauce.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/17)

I love that sauce, wish it came in a bigger bottle


----------



## Bridges (30/4/17)

I'll have to try that, big fan of ABC hot chilli sauce





Also love the cholula hot sauce on chicken or just about anything...


----------



## mattfos01 (30/4/17)

Made some bacon from a pork belly from my local butcher. In the fridge all week. Slow cooked today enabled a late snack. So nice.


----------



## earle (30/4/17)

Here's one that Beersuit did recently. Was delicious. Nothing was wasted, tongue, brains, eyes were all eaten. Great crackling too.


----------



## Beersuit (30/4/17)

That was a good feed. The ears drums were a little weird but i suppose you have to try anything once.


----------



## nosco (30/4/17)

God dam that looks delicious!


----------



## Beersuit (1/5/17)

He was a 20kg tamworth saddleback cross finished for 2 weeks on spent grain. We stuffed him with apples, ginger, lemon grass, garlic, coriander and limes.


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/17)

Beersuit said:


> He was a 20kg tamworth saddleback cross finished for 2 weeks on spent grain. We stuffed him with apples, ginger, lemon grass, garlic, coriander and limes.


Then shot him.


----------



## Grott (1/5/17)

Would you have cooked it alive?


----------

